# BOLETE STUDY 2018



## trahn008

Let's start a bolete study.. Post up your pics try to ID before posting if you don't know post them up. Not looking for a random walk in the woods taking pics what are these posts. Lets learn together.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Tylopilus violatinctus. Took a bite and bitter to taste.


----------



## trahn008

Boletus bicolor. Two color bolete


----------



## steelernation

Ooh, I love bicolors...nice buttery flavor.


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks for starting this trahn. I tried to key this one and came to a dead end. Here is the information I can give, the closest trees to it were oak and shalebark hickory. The cap has a velvety feel, I did bite a small piece off and chewed it and spit it out, it had a mild taste, the stem was solid and after about 20 minutes where I cut it from the cap it stained black and the pores stained brown at first then turned to black later. I tried but couldn't get a spore print. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## steelernation

Beagle - check Corrugated Bolete. The cap color can be variable, but looks just like that.


----------



## trahn008

Tylopilus Ferrugineus. Maybe..lol.. I’m sure it’s a Tylopilus but not so sure on Ferrugineus. Found in a grassy/mossy area mixed hardwoods. I have to get some ammonia and KOH in my pack. Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

I agree with Tylopilus. Not having it in hand, I might suggest checking T. alboater (my first choice) or T. plumbeoviolaceus, based on the coloration. I found a few T. alboaters in that huge photo I posted earlier on the other thread, and the pores and overall coloration feel more like that to me, but again, without it in hand, I don't know 100%. T. ferrugineus seemed redder in the photos, but I am not familiar with that one. All are edible, if you narrow it down to a few choices


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks steeler, None of my books even list that one. I checked mushroom expert and it is similar but I don't think I will ever get confident enough to eat any boletes. I do like trying to identify different ones though.


----------



## Thor

Are gills allowed?

Tapinella atrotomentosa.


----------



## redfred

trahn008 said:


> Boletus bicolor. Two color bolete
> View attachment 10316


could these be the same ??






3 days later


----------



## trahn008

Looks like bicolor bolete's to me redfred.


----------



## sb

beagleboy said:


> I don't think I will ever get confident enough to eat any boletes. I do like trying to identify different ones though.


beagleboy - I know that sentiment. Ease into it. Maybe buy some dried King Boletes on the internet or perhaps, if you have a Trader Joe's Grocery, check occasionally and watch for their frozen King Boletes (imported from Europe & packaged as Porcini-French name) and you are *safe* for an exploratory, learning, culinary adventure.









Confession: When I first cut the bag open on frozen Porceni/Cep/King Boletes, I immediately stick my nose into the opening of the bag and inhale! I'm amazed at the ambrosia - from a frozen item! 

Their contribution of flavor to any dish is enough to inspire you to overcome your fears in finding/identifying them yourself.


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks sb, I don't have a trader joes close by but if I get confident enough I will probably try them eventually. Until this year I only ate morels, chanterelles and the white part of reishi. Since I found this forum at the beginning of the year I have collected and eaten pheasant backs, oysters, black trumpets and chicken of the woods. I like all of them except pheasant backs. I just started to taste and spit out boletes. I have been thinking about joining the mushroom club in my area.


----------



## steelernation

The best part of Reishi is the red part, but only for tea. And the tea is the best part 

You all are making me jealous. I haven't really gotten out in almost a month. Busiest time of the year for my business, and it keeps me crazy.


----------



## beagleboy

Found this near white oak. I couldn't get it to stain any color, it looks kind of old. I didn't think it had much taste. Any ideas?


----------



## beagleboy

Is it true that boletes that don't





















stain blue , don't have red or orange pores, and doesn't taste bitter are edible. This one fits all that.


----------



## steelernation

Beagle - that sounds too generalized for me. There are boletes that fit that category, but I don't think that's all of them. Also, a couple stain blue and are tasty, and Frost's are red-pored and are fantastic. That's why I use the method of if you can narrow it down to 2-3 species, and they're all edible, then 'yay'!

And morels.com...FINALLY!


----------



## ckorte

I have read that too beagle and I have used it to harvest boletes. It is true that you will miss out on some edible ones but you also won’t be poisoned.


----------



## steelernation

Well, yeah, but Frost's is very definitive. The other red-pored ones, yeah, pass.

Everyone here has been doing really well with IDing, so let your knowledge be your guide, and you should get more variety to eat


----------



## MycoMania

Not bitter, no staining. Any ideas? Guessing variants of edulis.


----------



## jg010682

found a bunch of these boulets not sure what they were none blues and I took a pitch out of the one on the bottom and chewed it and spit it out it didn't taste bitter


----------



## jg010682

Top one I think porchinie but not sure and the rest I haven't a clue


----------



## trahn008

Myco, edulis variants is well stated. I think you have kings and queens (red). Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

jg, they look like king boletes (edulis) to me. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Ron Day

trahn008 said:


> Boletus bicolor. Two color bolete
> View attachment 10316


There are two different types red top yellow pored, one is a choice edible the other makes some people ill. The difference (from memory) was that one turned blue much faster than the other esp, in the stem.


----------



## Ron Day

beagleboy said:


> Is it true that boletes that don't
> View attachment 10934
> View attachment 10936
> View attachment 10938
> stain blue , don't have red or orange pores, and doesn't taste bitter are edible. This one fits all that.


Looks like slippery Jack, not a bolete, but a suillus. One of my favorite (to dry and eat in soups and gravy) is the Red Suillus. Found under white pine in abundance the end of aug. Sept. No way to mis-identify, lots of picts on google.


----------



## Ron Day

redfred said:


> could these be the same ??
> View attachment 10466
> 3 days later
> View attachment 10468
> View attachment 10470
> View attachment 10472


NOPE!


----------

